# Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)



## -Xe0n- (1. April 2019)

*Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Hallo 
nach einer Woche ist nun endlich der S2719DGF angekommen und kann ihn endlich testen. Ich werde im Laufe der Zeit mal immer wieder Eindrücke hier reinschreiben. Konkret bin ich von einem 21:9 LG 29MA73 IPS 60Hz auf den Dell S2719DGF gewechselt, da mein LG das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Warum nun auf ein TN Panel? Ich wollte gerne mal 144Hz ausprobieren. Im 21:9 Segment findet man nichts brauchbares >100Hz und <500€. Im 16:9 Segment <500€ heißt es aktuell Pest oder Cholera. Sprich IPS Panel, bei denen die Qualität bzw. Serienstreuung zu wünschen übrig lässt und eben curved VA oder TN Panels. Da curved Monitore bei 27" absolut nichts für mich sind blieb ich also bei TN hängen und habe mich für den S2719DGF entschieden, da er wohl zu den "besseren" TN Panels gehört.

Erster Eindruck, 144Hz merkt man schon deutlich auf dem Desktop. Der Dell mag eventuell ein gutes TN Panel haben, wer allerdings keinen Unterschied zwischen einem IPS und TN Panel sieht muss Blind sein. Direkt aufm Desktop angekommen, sind mir bereits sehr große Unterschiede der Farbdarstellung aufgefallen obwohl ich meinen IPS nicht als direkten Vergleich daneben gestellt habe. Jemand der Jahrelang einen IPS Monitor verwendet hat, wird also sofort einen Unterschied sehen! Wer also auf eine genaue Farbwiedergabe angewiesen ist, kommt um ein gutes IPS Panel nicht herum! Da sind aktuell die LG IPS Panel im PC Bereich wohl am "besten" bzw. deren Qualität. Allerdings mir zu teuer und im Bereich von <500€  sind LG Montitore/Panels (>100Hz, 1440p) nicht erhältlich. Da ich allerdings nicht auf ein IPS Panel unbedingt angewiesen bin, wollte ich also mal den Dell S2719DGF ausprobieren.

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, also her damit  Werde heute Abend erstmal fleißig Spielen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Nabend. An sich ist es klar, dass du Unterschiede siehst. Die Frage ist aber, ob es der TN-IPS-Unterschied ist. Wenn du zwei IPS-Monitore nebeneinander hinstellen würdest, würdest du auch unterschiedliche Farben feststellen, wobei dir das eine besser gefällt als das andere, weil zwei Monitore so gut wie nie die gleichen Farbabweichungen haben.

Anders gesagt: Habe auch schon gute TN-Monitore erlebt mit guter Farbtreue, die man nur anhand den Farben oder Sachen wie Banding subjektiv kaum von IPS unterscheiden könnte. 

Mich würde interessieren: Wie genau hast du beide verglichen? Beide mit Werkseinstellung oder beide per Hand kalibriert? Gibt es Unterschiede in den Blickwinkeln, wenn man direkt davor sitzt, also in den Ecken z. B.?


----------



## colormix (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Die Grund und Werkseinstellungen von Monitoren und auch von TV Geräten sind immer unterschiedlich und meist schlecht  Voreingestellt , das war schon immer so und auch bei der alten Röhre   nicht  anders, meist isr Color und Kontrast   viel zu hoch eingestellt bei den Werkseinstellungen , die Farbmischung Weißabgleich stimmt stellten  bei den Default Vorgaben , danach   kann man kein Bild und unterscheide Richtig Beurteilen ,


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Es hat allerdings nicht jeder das Geld für einen Spider 5 Elite o.ä, sodass man die Werkseinstellungen schon als Vergelichskriterium nutzen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Warum Elite?
Ein Spyder 5 gibt es ab 100 Euro.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Ich habe von der Kalibrierung per Hand gesprochen. Bild so einstellen, wie es einem subjektiv gefällt. Bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass niemand ein Kolorimeter braucht, der keine farbtreuen Ausdrucke braucht.

Dass die Werkseinstellungen meist schlecht sind, stimmt faktisch nicht. Ich messe mit Kolorimeter hier oft den besten Kontrast.


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Anders gesagt: Habe auch schon gute TN-Monitore erlebt mit guter Farbtreue, die man nur anhand den Farben oder Sachen wie Banding subjektiv kaum von IPS unterscheiden könnte.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren: Wie genau hast du beide verglichen? Beide mit Werkseinstellung oder beide per Hand kalibriert? Gibt es Unterschiede in den Blickwinkeln, wenn man direkt davor sitzt, also in den Ecken z. B.?



Also Banding ist definitiv mehr ausgeprägt, werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal ein Bild davon machen. Die Farben des Dell wirken allgemein "blasser" beziehungsweise die Farben sind nicht so kräftig wie bei meinem vorherigen IPS.  Ich habe beide mit Werkseinstellungen verglichen, da ich die Farben,Kontrast etc. nicht wirklich "besser" hinbekommen haben. Leichte Unterschiede im Blickwinkel (wenn man direkt davor sitzt) gibt es, diese nimmt man allerdings nur wahr, wenn man sehr auf die Ränder achtet und dann sich von der Mitte aus mit dem Kopf zu den Rändern bewegt. Auffallen tut dies allerdings nicht.

Edit:
Vergleichsbild kann ich vergessen  Kriege ich mit meinem Handy nicht wirklich hin. Jedenfalls sieht man bei dem Dell Colorbandig unter bestimmten Umständen stärker als beim LG (z,B, bei "dunklen" Farbverläufen von Schwarz zu Grau). Das liegt daran, dass der Schwarzwert des LGs deutlich besser ist und dadurch die Stellen, in denen Colorbanding auftritt, nicht so sehr auffallen. Bei Dell sind diese Stellen heller, weswegen es stärker zum Vorschein kommt.

Sowas muss man wohl einfach persöhnlich sich anschauen. Die Farben sind beim LG deutlich satter


----------



## colormix (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Banding, Clouding, Pixel Fehler und was es noch alles so  gibt hatte  ich bei LG
Monitoren noch "nie" ,   das Bild ist so als wenn du auf ein "HD Poster guckst" und schärfer  ,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028231&d=1547820670 (mit 5.5 Handy abfotografiert)
auch kein ruckeln bei Games.
Auch  unter Linux keine Probleme .


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Auch bei LG Monitoren/Display tritt Colorbanding auf. Je nach Panel ist es halt nicht so markant zu sehen. Habe mal versucht mit dem Handy ein Vergleichsbilder zu machen, wie es in "echt" ungefähr aussieht. Bisher ist mir Colorbanding auch nur auf diesem Bild so extrem aufgefallen. Ich denke man sieht, welches Bild von welchem Panel stammt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

^^^Du siehst da ist nix mit Absicht  habe ich den schwarzen Rand oben/unten nicht 
weg gezoomt , das  Bild war vom 31.5 Monitor TV Ersatz,
am PC mit 27 ist es genau so gut > der 27 ist 4 Jahre Alt , der 31.5 Neu  >beide sind mit IPS Panel<

Bei dem 1. Bild  sieht man es, beim 2. kaum,
was ist denn das für ein Modell/Hersteller ?


----------



## Venom89 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*



colormix schrieb:


> Banding, Clouding, Pixel Fehler und was es noch alles so  gibt hatte  ich bei LG
> Monitoren noch "nie" ,


Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. 



> das Bild ist so als wenn du auf ein "HD Poster guckst" und schärfer  ,



Was für einen Monitor hast du denn genau? 

1080P? ^^ 



> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028231&d=1547820670 (mit 5.5 Handy abfotografiert)



5.5 Handy... Ich habe ein schwarzes. 



> auch kein ruckeln bei Games.
> Auch  unter Linux keine Probleme .



Ruckeln? Das hat doch eher was mit der bildausgabe zu tun. Oder meinst du die Frequenz? Da ruckelt jeder 60Hz Monitor gleich  


@TE
Hatte auch schon jede Menge Monitore mit TN panel. Möchte aber keinen mehr haben. Die farbliche Darstellung ist einfach nichts. Kann deine Entscheidung aber nachvollziehen .


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> @TE
> Hatte auch schon jede Menge Monitore mit TN panel. Möchte aber keinen mehr haben. Die farbliche Darstellung ist einfach nichts. Kann deine Entscheidung aber nachvollziehen .



Den Dell werd ich jedenfalls behalten  hätte damit gerechnet, dass ich ihn zurück schicke. Allerdings machen Shooter deutlich mehr Spaß mit dem TN Panel  Zum Gamen möchte ich ihn nicht mehr missen! Für restliche Sachen fährt man mit einem IPS Panel als zweit Monitor besser.


----------



## Venom89 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Der erste Monitor mit mehr als 60 Hz? Ja die Begeisterung wird nicht so schnell nachlassen .

Wie ist es von 21:9 zurück zu 16:9 zu wechseln? 

Momentan nutze ich einen Dell 34" Uwqhd IPS mit 120 Hz.

Klar kostet das was mehr, aber einen Monitor behält man meist ja doch was länger


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Ja stimmt schon. Leider hat mein LG nur 3 Jahre gelebt  Erstaunlicherweise ist der Wechsel dank der höhere Auflösung und den 27" keine wirkliche Umgewöhnung gewesen. Hatte halt vorher einen 29" 21:9 und der entspricht von der Höhe her ja quasi einen 16:9 22". Dadurch, dass ich auf 27" gegangen bin, hat sich die Bildfläche nicht so stark verändert und dementsprechend  musste ich mich nicht wirklich umgewöhnen. Der größten Unterschied besteht einfach wenn man mit 2 oder mehr Fenstern gleichzeitig arbeitet. Da ist der 21:9 schon deutlich besser. Am liebsten hätte ich mir auch einen LG 21:9 >100Hz gekauft, allerdings wollte ich nicht 900€+ für einen Monitor ausgeben :/

Welchen hast du denn genau? Den AW? Scheint zumindest von den Daten her auch ein LG Panel zu haben


----------



## colormix (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Zwischen IPS und IPS Panels gibt es auch Qualitäts Unterschiede hatte mir mal
die LG Hotline gesagt als ich da mal angerufen hatte und gefragt hatte nach Größeren Modellen als 31.5 Zoll -

ich habe irgendwo  noch einen ganz  Alten 24 Zoll LED   IPS von LG,  den aber nur eine Woche benutzt weil der mir etwas zu klein war  wanderte  wieder in die Original Verpackung , der hatte  auch keine Bild Fehler war  gut , insgesamt habe ich drei LGs zwei in Benutzung , einen den kleinsten als Ersatz .


----------



## Venom89 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon. Leider hat mein LG nur 3 Jahre gelebt  Erstaunlicherweise ist der Wechsel dank der höhere Auflösung und den 27" keine wirkliche Umgewöhnung gewesen. Hatte halt vorher einen 29" 21:9 und der entspricht von der Höhe her ja quasi einen 16:9 22". Dadurch, dass ich auf 27" gegangen bin, hat sich die Bildfläche nicht so stark verändert und dementsprechend  musste ich mich nicht wirklich umgewöhnen.



OK das stimmt natürlich. Hatte die 29 Zoll nicht bedacht. 



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Der größten Unterschied besteht einfach wenn man mit 2 oder mehr Fenstern gleichzeitig arbeitet. Da ist der 21:9 schon deutlich besser.



Ja daran gewöhnt man sich recht schnell. Das es irgendwann nochmal 16:9 wird, ist unwahrscheinlich  



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich mir auch einen LG 21:9 >100Hz gekauft, allerdings wollte ich nicht 900€+ für einen Monitor ausgeben :/



Konnte ich mir früher auch nicht vorstellen, bis ich mal gemerkt habe, dass manche meiner Grafikkarten teurer waren als meine Monitore. Obwohl dieser doch eigentlich länger bestand hat. 



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Welchen hast du denn genau? Den AW? Scheint zumindest von den Daten her auch ein LG Panel zu haben



Genau den hier. Dell Alienware AW3418DW ab €'*'938,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ja ist ein LG Panel. 



colormix schrieb:


> Zwischen IPS und IPS Panels gibt es auch Qualitäts Unterschiede



Natürlich gibt es die. Wie bei jedem anderen Produkt auch. 



colormix schrieb:


> hatte mir mal
> die LG Hotline gesagt als ich da mal angerufen hatte und gefragt hatte nach Größeren Modellen als 31.5 Zoll



Dafür musst du die hotline anrufen? 



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe irgendwo  noch einen ganz  Alten 24 Zoll LED   IPS von LG,  den aber nur eine Woche benutzt weil der mir etwas zu klein war  wanderte  wieder in die Original Verpackung , der hatte  auch keine Bild Fehler war  gut , insgesamt habe ich drei LGs zwei in Benutzung , einen den kleinsten als Ersatz .



Was möchtest du denn damit mitteilen?
Könntest du evtl endlich mal sagen, um welche Monitore  es sich bei dir explizit handelt?
Ansonsten haben deine Aussagen noch weniger Relevanz.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Hab günstig dein datacolor spyder 3 gefunden und werd demnächst mal versuchen den moni zu kalibrieren. Mal schauen inwiefern das einen Unterschied bringt im Vergleich zur Werkseinstellung


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Der Spyder 5 soll laut einigen Fotografen nochmal viel bessere Ergebnisse bringen. Ob das stimmt konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Ok vielleicht schau ich dann doch noch ein wenig weiter. Wenn man es macht kann man es ja auch gerade richtig machen


----------



## azzih (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Farbwiedergabe sind gute TN Panels für leute die nicht gerade Grafikbearbeitung machen imo durchaus ausreichend. Was mich bei TN Panels viel mehr stört ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit. Sitzt man da gefühlt schon etwas krumm aufm Stuhl, hat man ein deutlich schlechteres Bild und das nervt.

144hz dagegen imo must have für alle die schnellere MP-Spiele zocken. Man kann ja testweise auf 60 hz runterstellen und ist erschreckend wie schwammig und unflüssig im Vergleich sich das anfühlt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*



azzih schrieb:


> viel mehr stört ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit.


Ist beim Dell gar nicht so schlimm. Im Vergleich zu anderen TN Panels auf der Arbeit kann man schon fast von keiner Blickwinkelabhängigkeit sprechen 

Mich interessiert einfach der Effekt, den das Kalibrieren ausmacht und wie groß dieser ist. Bzw ob der Unterschied auch für nicht "Photographen oder Grafikdesigner" ersichtlich ist. Schaden kanns ja nicht


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Wie empfindest du das Gamma shifting? Bzw. ist es vorhanden?

Die TNs, die ich bisher getestet bzw. gesehen habe, hatten alle zum oberen Bildrand ein eher zu dunkles und gegen den unteren Rand ein eher zu helles Bild, was eben auch deutlich zu sehen war, wenn man ganz normal davor saß. Und genau das hat mich in dunklen Spielszenen (da ist der effekt sehr ausgeprägt) enorm gestört, da man oben gar nix mehr erkannt hat, weil alles im schwarz versunken ist und unten war dagegen alles total ausgebleicht.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Sieht man auch beim Dell sofort.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eindrücke: Von IPS zu TN (Dell S2719DGF)*

Die Ausleuchtung der Ränder ist gleich gut/schlecht, am dunkelsten ist das Display in der Mitte. Wobei es mir in Spiele noch nicht aufgefallen ist, da der Unterschied zu den Ränder recht gering ist. Der Gammaunterschied ist bei meinem Panel marginal.


----------

